
Ask HN: For those moving away from React what options are you considering? - adam_ellsworth
With the patent clause taking up much of the discussion when React is brought up and following that – that it may be in many companies&#x27; best interest to migrate to a different tech – what frameworks or approaches are you considering for larger frontend applications.
======
sotojuan
Server rendered pages with little to no JS.

\--

The patent clause generates discourse because HN commenters love to state the
obvious, particularly when it's off topic (e.g. an article about React
performance has a commenter rushing to say "but the patent sucks!" to generate
a thread of comments about that).

In real life, no one cares (for better or worse). Companies and start ups are
adopting React like they have for the past year(s).

------
flavio81
I'm waiting for WebAssembly to receive stronger toolings and lib until a
radically new way to program the frontend appears. Ah, and I will relish to
see the end of the Javascript dominance of the browser. I can say that again.
I would _love_ to see Javascript kicked away of the browser and replaced with
something less asinine that doesn't require transpilation (Babel, etc), nor a
slow kludgy hack to have a weak type safety net (TypeScript).

Meanwhile, i'm sick of the current state of the art for the web frontend. It
is currently so convoluted and unprofessional, that programming a Windows
desktop application using the ancient, verbose Win32 API looks like heaven,
compared to it.

In any case, if you need an alternative, Svelte looks good.

~~~
jbreckmckye
Expect to keep waiting. WebAssembler does not interact with the DOM and
probably never will do. It is being developed as an replacement to NaCl, not
V8. Page scripting will still be done in JS for several years.

~~~
flavio81
>WebAssembler does not interact with the DOM and probably never will do.

Because it doesn't really need to. You can already bridge this gap by using
javascript as a bridge or "glue" between WebAssembly and the DOM.

Example:

[https://github.com/mbasso/asm-dom](https://github.com/mbasso/asm-dom)

> Page scripting will still be done in JS for several years.

There are people who thought that corporate web pages would be done in Flash
(& Actionscript) for several years.

------
relaunched
We're using Choo. Super simple, lightweight and but very powerful.
[https://choo.io/](https://choo.io/)

However, I saw this article related to why Gitlab chose Vue.
[https://about.gitlab.com/2016/10/20/why-we-chose-
vue/](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/10/20/why-we-chose-vue/)

------
ripexz
We've been using Knockout.js at my company for the last ~4 years but we're in
the process of switching over to Vue.js, or at least use it for new projects.

------
owebmaster
I'm not moving away from react until a potential library has a clojure-wrapper
similar to reagent ([https://github.com/reagent-
project/reagent](https://github.com/reagent-project/reagent)). There are some
people using it with preact, though.

------
sauravjain
How about Ember?

------
LeeHwang
My company is switching to a combination of little to no js, vue.js, and
jquery.

The big fear of c-level guys is to avoid another react legal situation. We've
already had to dump angular, and after react, I now get enormous pushback on
using any framework system that wasn't created internally.

~~~
jdavis703
Why were you required to dump Angular?

------
webgroot
Does preact come under React's patent clause? My understanding is that both
are completely different libraries. If people have concerns on react's patent
clause, isn't it easy to migrate to preact?

~~~
kybernetikos
Unlike copyright, patents apply to anything that uses the patented method.
This means that if Facebook have any patents on react (and so far I haven't
seen anyone actually point to specific patents) they would apply to anything
using the same techniques which would likely include any similar library.

~~~
owebmaster
It'd be interesting to see how the patent would be enforced if the company is
outside US

------
girishso
Elm - such a delight to use. React/Redux without all the boilerplate.
[http://elm-lang.org/](http://elm-lang.org/)

------
romanovcode
Angular with NGRX is not bad. Vue if you don't like typescript.

~~~
OrdinaryBytes
I think you can use typescript with Vue.

------
enrmarc
Vue.js

